# 1 year old male in Illinois



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

I received an email from the rescue where we got Lady. She has a one year old male. He is gorgeous.

Oliver on Petfinder


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This boy reminds me of my dog. I hope he finds a wonderful home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Are you looking at getting a second dog? He looks like he would be a fun one.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi is absolutely gorgeous! Are you sure you wouldn't like to add a second Golden to your family? You can never have just one!


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

I have two now and wife and doggie day care (mother-in-law) said no. Not until we have bigger place.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

He's a good looking boy!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

What a coincidence. I'm moving into a bigger house on March 12th and want to eventually extend my golden family. After looking at Illinois golden rescue websites, I figured I'd browse this part of the forum to look for the perfect match. This boy is located about 4 hours where I currently live and I think he'd get along great with my 3 year old. I will call to find out more about him, but I may not be able to take him for at least a month. I bet you someone else will have snatched him up by then.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

tennisball said:


> What a coincidence. I'm moving into a bigger house on March 12th and want to eventually extend my golden family. After looking at Illinois golden rescue websites, I figured I'd browse this part of the forum to look for the perfect match. This boy is located about 4 hours where I currently live and I think he'd get along great with my 3 year old. I will call to find out more about him, but I may not be able to take him for at least a month. I bet you someone else will have snatched him up by then.


Sandy is very picky. She doesn't adopt dogs to people, she adopts people to dogs. If she thinks this is a good fit she would work with you I am sure. I would be willing to help transport down the road if you need it.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks so much, unclear. I'm hoping it'd be a great match. If you don't mind, could you please tell me the process you went through to adopt Lady from Sandy? All my rescues have been through shelters and pounds, and I'm not sure how this organization works. I'm assuming I fill out the application, and if she's interested, she'll come do a home visit.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I am in Bloomington, IL and can help with transport too.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

tennisball said:


> Thanks so much, unclear. I'm hoping it'd be a great match. If you don't mind, could you please tell me the process you went through to adopt Lady from Sandy? All my rescues have been through shelters and pounds, and I'm not sure how this organization works. I'm assuming I fill out the application, and if she's interested, she'll come do a home visit.


When I got Lady, I sent in an adoption form, and actually was second in line. The first person apparently kept making excuses why they couldn't come and see her so Sandy called and ask if I wanted to come and see her. I was scheduled to be in Springfield the next day on business and said no problem. Snow storm, conference canceled, I drove to Springfield anyway. Met Lady who apparently liked me, and Buddy my male golden, and jumped in my car. I guess Sandy felt that Lady was OK with me and we completed the paper work.

She did ask about my home but didn't do a home visit. 

Keep me posted.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for offering to transport, unclear and Bogey's Mom. If Sandy is interested in meeting me, I'm not sure I'd be able to bring my boy Rocky along for the ride, as he is severely anxious in the car and panics the entire ride. I don't think it would be fair to bring him on an eight hour road trip. I will e-mail Sandy and see if we can work something out.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I filled out the application and the next day she called my references and told one of them "Nicole may have another dog soon" or something along those lines. She said there were a lot of inquiries, so I'm not going to get my hopes up. I would love to take a day off work next week and drive down to meet this boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad to hear*

glad to hear good people are wanting to adopt this boy.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Everything worked out well and I'm going to meet Oliver today at 3 pm!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oliver is beautiful. I hope the meet goes great


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

tennisball said:


> Everything worked out well and I'm going to meet Oliver today at 3 pm!


Oh, this is great news!!!!! So, when do you expect to bring him home? lol


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How did things go??


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Hope everything went great.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping to see if the meeting was successful. Hope Oliver gets to go home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennisball*

Tennisball:

How did meeting go with Oliver.
We are all excited.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, guys. Thanks for all the comments! Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I didn't have a chance to get on the computer.

Well, the meeting went great, and I'm now the proud mama of baby Oliver! It was a 3 hour drive to the middle of nowhere, but it was well worth the trip. My boyfriend and I drove down to meet his newest foster mom (the woman who originally had him had to go out of town to judge a show, so he stayed with another woman on her farm) and she thought we were a good match and he came home with me. He was so sweet, there was no way I was leaving without him! He's the most well behaved 1 year old I've ever seen! He does have a few scrapes and cuts because another dog the woman was fostering didn't like him very much and now Oliver has a few puncture wounds on his neck/face, but he seems in good shape other than that. I'm taking him to the vet on Tuesday to get him checked out. The poor boy has been through a lot the past ten days; his family gave him up on the 5th, he moved in with Sandy and was neutered, then moved in with another lady and lived on her farm, got attacked by another dog, and now he's with me and my two crazy dogs.

The boys didn't get along too well at first because my other golden doesn't know how to play with other dogs, but it's been about 24 hours and they've all started to get use to each other. I took the 3 of them on a walk today and it was like they've known each other for years. Oliver did snap at Rocky and it started a fight, but Rocky deserved it and he's back off of Oliver since then. Between the two of them, it's just one big humping war  hopefully that will stop soon!

He's a very well mannered boy and he's already learned how to give paw. He's very good off leash for being so young, although he does like to explore his surroundings. He's just very laid back and everyone has fallen in love with him. We've changed his name to Jake and we're throwing little parties every time he looks at us when we say his new name. 

I don't have my camera with me right now, so I can't upload any pictures, but I do have one picture I took on my phone when I was taking the three of them for a walk. You can't see his face, but you can tell how big he's going to get because right now he's 1 year old and 61 pounds and my other golden is 3 years old and 75 pounds. From left to right: Buddy, Rocky, Jake.










I'll take more pictures over the next few days and tell you more about the boy as he settles in  I'm so grateful to be a member of this forum, because without it, I never would have met Jake. I'm so glad you posted about him, unclear!


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Now I am jealous. I am so thankful he has a great home. Please post more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennisball*

Tennisball

Your dogs are beautiful and I'm very glad you gave him a home.
Please be careful walking them-that's a lot to handle!
My Smooch and Snobear who both weigh about 65-70 lbs. pull me off my feet-
I can't walk them together.
Are you boys fixed?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is fantastic news! Thank you for adopting Jake. When you get a chance, I'd love to see more pic and I think he needs his own introductory thread.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats.. looking forward to pics


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, guys  

To answer your question. Buddy is fixed, but Rocky is not. His last family never neutered him and by the time I got him he was having seizures and was not a good candidate for anesthesia. I've been working with different vets to control his seizures and once they're under control, he will be neutered. The humping wars weren't as bad today, and now they're more play biting than humping. I'm hoping as time goes on, there will be more playing and less mounting! I have a thread about Rocky's seizures here.

I took them all for a walk today and it's a lot harder walking 3 dogs than it looks! Jake pulls on the leash a bit and once he learns how to walk nicely, it will be a lot easier. The leashes got tangled and during the process of untangling them, Jack walked away into an empty field and romped in the snow. He came back to me but instead of stopping when he reached me, he kept on walking (now he was on the road) and I had to chase him a ways before catching him. A big UPS truck was coming down the road and I panicked! Thankfully, the driver slowed down and everything was fine. I realized that when I was calling him, I was calling him by his new name and not the name he's use to. As soon as I said his old name a few times, he stopped and let me catch up to him.

I will definitely give Jake his own thread when I get some decent pictures of him! My boyfriend has my camera right now, but I snapped this picture with my phone. He's chewing his new bone.










Taking him to the vet tomorrow. I hope all goes well.


----------

